# Windows 10 auf SSD



## Zamphiro (3. Januar 2016)

Hey,
ich wollte mir schon seit einiger Zeit eine SSD zulegen und werde es auch letztendlich morgen tun (Sandisk ultra 2 240gb). Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wenn ich diese anschließe, wie bekomme ich Windows 10 auf die SSD? Hab schon was mit dem Klonen gelesen, das würde ich aber nicht tun, da es sich etwas kompliziert anhört. Gibt es noch andere Wege?

LG


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2016)

Siehe auch hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-pc-hardware-problemen/9348176-ssd-unter-windows-10-x64-tipps.html


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2016)

Am besten wäre eine Neuinstallation von Windows 10. Wenn du dein Windows aktuell auf ner Festplatte hast, würde ich das sowieso dringend empfehlen, da Windows für eine Platte anders eingerichtet wird als für eine SSD


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn du eine Imaging-Software benutzt, die das Zielsystem richtig erkennt (z.B. in deinem Fall eine SSD, wo das Allignment beachtet werden muss), ist das der einfachste und schnellste Weg. "Acronis True Image" (in einer halbwegs aktuellen Version) wäre z.B. so eine Software.


----------



## Zamphiro (4. Januar 2016)

Aber wie mach ich den ne Neuinstallation  von Windows 10? Ich hab ja meine Hdd und jetzt ne ssd wie kann ich jetzt windows drauf bekommen (windows ist auf der hdd)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Zamphiro schrieb:


> Aber wie mach ich den ne Neuinstallation  von Windows 10? Ich hab ja meine Hdd und jetzt ne ssd wie kann ich jetzt windows drauf bekommen (windows ist auf der hdd)


  du musst Dir einfach nur Windows 10 runterladen und zB auf eine DVD brennen. Das machst du mit dem "Medienerstellungstool" von Microsoft, ist echt einfach - hier der Download direkt bei MS Windows 10  wenn du das startest, kannst du entscheiden, ob du eine DVD mit Win10 erstellen willst oder einen USB-Stick für Windows 10 passend umformatieren willst (wichtige Daten, die auf dem Stick sind, solltest du daher erst woanders sichern). Per USB kannst du bei halbwegs modernen Mainboards auch problemlos Windows installieren. Wenn du Win10 dann auf die SSD installiert hast, müsste es automatisch wieder freigeschaltet werden, da du Dein jetziges Win10 ja erfolgreich "aktiviert" hast. Da ist Deine Hardware über eine ID bei Microsoft als "für Win10 berechtigt" gespeichert, und nachdem du neu installiert hast, wird die ID Deiner Hardware ausgelesen und festgestellt, dass Du eine korrekte Lizenz hast. Das heißt du musst zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Lizenzschlüssel eingeben, den Punkt überspringst du einfach, falls das bei der Installation zwischendurch mal gefragt wird. 

Achte nur darauf, dass du wirklich auf die SSD neu installierst und nicht auf die Festplatte, und damit die Installation starten kann, musst du im BIOS des PCs vorher die Bootreihenfolge so umstellen, dass zuerst von DVD gebootet werden soll (oder halt von USB, wenn du es per Stick machen willst).  Was hast du denn für ein Mainbaord?

Kannst auch mal hier lesen Neuinstallation mit Upgradelizenz von Windows 10: Anleitung sowie Pro und Contras


----------



## Zamphiro (4. Januar 2016)

ASRock p67pro3 lga 1155


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Zamphiro schrieb:


> ASRock p67pro3 lga 1155


 da sollte es auch per Stick möglich sein, wenn dir das lieber als per DVD wäre. Schau mal im Handbuch genau nach beim Anhang, wo das BIOs beschrieben steht. Da müsste so was stehen wie "Bootdevice" oder auch "Bootreihenfolge", damit dann auch wirklich das Setup von DVD oder USBstick startet und nicht das Windows von der Platte. Du könntest auch die Platte für die INstalltion abstecken und nur die SSD dran, dann müsste an sich - wenn auf der SSD kein Windows gefunden wird - sowieso automatisch auf dem DVDLaufwerk "nachgesehen" werden, ob da was zum Booten ist. Ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob es vlt Probleme gibt, wenn du die Platte dann später nach Ende der Installation einfach wieder dranmachst - auch da müsste dann die SSD bei der "Bootreihenfolge" wiederum an erster Stelle stehen.


----------



## Zamphiro (4. Januar 2016)

Nach paar maligen Lesen deines Textes und dieser Link den kapiere ich es einfach nicht... Ich soll mir dieses Tool da downloaden. Soweit so gut. Dann geöffnet und plötzlich  installiert windows auf meine meinem pc??? Sorry aber ich verstehe es nicht -.-


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Zamphiro schrieb:


> Nach paar maligen Lesen deines Textes und dieser Link den kapiere ich es einfach nicht... Ich soll mir dieses Tool da downloaden. Soweit so gut. Dann geöffnet und plötzlich  installiert windows auf meine meinem pc??? Sorry aber ich verstehe es nicht -.-


  Hast du den korrekten Link genutzt? Der Download ist das "Media Creation Tool" - das ist der etwas weiter unten liegende Link, wo "Tool jetzt herunterladen" steht. Wenn du das runterlädst und startest, sollte im Fenster stehen "Wie wollen Sie vorgehen", da nimmst Du dann natürlich den unteren Punkt "Installationsmedium für einen anderen PC erstellen", und dann geht es so weiter, siehe Bilder aus dem verlinkten Artikel

Neuinstallation mit Upgradelizenz von Windows 10: Anleitung sowie Pro und Contras - Bildergalerie, Bild 2 und (wenn auf DVD gebrannt werden soll) Neuinstallation mit Upgradelizenz von Windows 10: Anleitung sowie Pro und Contras - Bildergalerie, Bild 3

Dann lädt automatisch Win10 im passenden Format runter und wird auf DVD gebrannt bzw der USB-Stick passend formatiert, da lädt das Tool dann natürlich auch was runter.


Aktuell hast du ja schon WIn10, oder?


----------



## Zamphiro (4. Januar 2016)

ja ich hab windows 10 .. aso hab für mein diesen pc installiert ... Ok erneutes mal diesmal auf anderen Pc´s. Habe dann Iso ausgewählt .. dannach fragt er mich ob ich es wie ein usb stick spiechern soll oder wie cs/dvd player.. was soll ich ankreuzen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

Zamphiro schrieb:


> ja ich hab windows 10 .. aso hab für mein diesen pc installiert ... Ok erneutes mal diesmal auf anderen Pc´s. Habe dann Iso ausgewählt .. dannach fragt er mich ob ich es wie ein usb stick spiechern soll oder wie cs/dvd player.. was soll ich ankreuzen?


 na, eben das wählen, was du für die Installation benutzen willst ^^  wenn du ne DVD benutzen willst, dann wähle DVD  - ein leerer Rohling sollte dann natürlich schon im Laufwerk sein. Und wenn du es per USB-Stick machen willst, dann wählst du halt USB aus. Die Daten auf dem Stick werden aber wie gesagt dann gelöscht.


----------



## Zamphiro (5. Januar 2016)

ok habe jetzt windows auf der dvd ... muss ich jetzt erstmal alles formatieren oder wie läuft das ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

Zamphiro schrieb:


> ok habe jetzt windows auf der dvd ... muss ich jetzt erstmal alles formatieren oder wie läuft das ?


  Nein, einfach den PC ausschalten, SSD einbauen, am besten an den "ersten" Anschluss am Board, dann PC einschalten, ins BIOS gehen, die Bootreihenfolge so umstellen, dass das DVD-LW an erster Stelle steht. Dann DVD einlegen (falls die nicht ehe schon drin ist), das BIOS verlassen inkl. Speichern der Änderungen - der PC startet neu, findet das Win10-Setup auf der DVD und fragt, ob du Windows installieren willst. Das bestätigst du und folgst einfach nur den Anweisungen so, dass wirklich neu installiert wird. Irgendwann sollst du dann das Laufwerk wählen, wo Windows installiert werden soll - da hast du dann so was wie Datenträger 0 und Datenträger 1 oder so, und da wirst du schon sehen, was davon die SSD ist - die währst du dann für die Installation aus. So was wie Formatieren usw. macht das Setup von alleine, und dann einfach immer nur den Anweisungen folgen. 

 Der PC startet sicher zwischendurch auch mal neu - wenn dann kurz wieder so was kommt wie "taste drücken, um Windows zu installieren", dann ignorier das, denn der PC installiert dann natürlich von allein weiter.

Hier zB wird das gut beschrieben Windows 10: So verl   du musst nur evlt. aufpassen, weil ja auf der Platte schon Win10 drauf ist, dass du wirklich neu installierst und nicht nur "reparierst" oder so, und dass du wirklich die SSD nimmst und nicht die Festplatte. Du könntest du Platte auch bei der Installation erstmal weglassen, also abgesteckt lassen - ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob das nicht eventuell ein Problem gibt, wenn du die dann wieder anschließt und der PC 2x Windows findet.


----------



## Zamphiro (5. Januar 2016)

Aber wenn ich das so mache und nach dem bios rausgehe kommt einfach sxhwarzer bildschrim wo ganz oben links das hier ist:      _  (ganzes bild ist schwarz nur das ist da)


----------



## Zamphiro (5. Januar 2016)

Habe alles versucht... Mir fällt auf das wenn ich bei dieser pc meine laufwerke angucke hat die CD vollen speicher also 4,7gb von 4,7 gb frei, aber wenn ich dann reingehe ist die datei da und wenn ich auf eigentschaften gehe hat sie 3,5 gb ??? WIe kann das sein
Und im Bios gibt es 4 optionen zum booten . 1. Windows Boot irgendwas 2.Hdd 3. ssd 4. laufwerk Problem ist nur das windows nur bootet wenn das 1. also windows boot irgendwas auf der 1. der bootliste steht... ist das normal?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

Zamphiro schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das so mache und nach dem bios rausgehe kommt einfach sxhwarzer bildschrim wo ganz oben links das hier ist:      _  (ganzes bild ist schwarz nur das ist da)


  und du hast auch wirklich das DVD-Laufwerk als 1st Bootdevice aktiv? Was ist, wenn du dann irgendeine Taste drückst?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

es soll ja nicht "Windows booten", sondern eben die DVD, da muss also das DVD-Laufwerk an erster Stelle stehen.


----------



## Zamphiro (5. Januar 2016)

Ok habs fast geschafft cd rein boot auf 1. Jetzt das problem... Ich klicke auf benutzerdefiniertes bla bei dee installation kann aber bei keiner einzigen platte auswehlen das ich windows dort installiere uberall kommt das: windows kann nicht auf laifwerk 1 partition 3 installiert werden ??


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

Zamphiro schrieb:


> Ok habs fast geschafft cd rein boot auf 1. Jetzt das problem... Ich klicke auf benutzerdefiniertes bla bei dee installation kann aber bei keiner einzigen platte auswehlen das ich windows dort installiere uberall kommt das: windows kann nicht auf laifwerk 1 partition 3 installiert werden ??


 das scheint die Festplatte zu sein, wo du es versuchst, denn eine 3. Partition hat man nicht bei einer nagelneuen SSD - die SSD müsste da als Laufwerk 0 oder 2 stehen mit so was wie "unpartitionierter Bereich" - DAS musst du dann auswählen.


----------

